# Occupational therapists



## donncha (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I'm an Irish OT, currently working and living in Ireland. I have permanent residency for Canada and plan on moving my family (wife and 1 year old) to Canada next september. However, other friends moved to Toronto 3 months ago and have struggled to pick up ANY type of work despite qualifications. Needless to say bit apprehensive but would greatly appreciate some insight from your experience.

Hope all well!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

donncha said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm an Irish OT, currently working and living in Ireland. I have permanent residency for Canada and plan on moving my family (wife and 1 year old) to Canada next september. However, other friends moved to Toronto 3 months ago and have struggled to pick up ANY type of work despite qualifications. Needless to say bit apprehensive but would greatly appreciate some insight from your experience.
> 
> Hope all well!


Could it be that your friends' qualifications are not sufficient for Canada/Toronto? What type of professions are they involved in? Very often immigrants need to get their quals equalized to Canadian requirements? Have you researched the need for your profession in Canada? Do you need them equalized?


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Could it be that your friends' qualifications are not sufficient for Canada/Toronto? What type of professions are they involved in? Very often immigrants need to get their quals equalized to Canadian requirements? Have you researched the need for your profession in Canada? Do you need them equalized?


Yes, you're right about getting their qualifications validated here.. Occupational Therapy is a regulated health profession in Ontario, and it is regulated by their own college - the site is COTO - Home. That gives the info about what is required to be licensed in Ontario

I go on Craigslist once in a while and I do see ads for occupational therapists, so there are jobs, but who knows how many people apply for them. Here's a link, there are a few listed:

toronto healthcare jobs classifieds "occupational therapist" - craigslist

Good luck!


----------

